# Grained Mahogany Door



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I was asked to Grain this Door and Match the Other side ( outside ) while Matching the Mahogany in the Dinning Room.. Two Completely different Colors and Styles... After a while I just asked her if she liked it... 



Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome as usual!!!

Did you tone to get final color or just brush out a darker color? Just curious.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome as usual!!! Did you tone to get final color or just brush out a darker color? Just curious.


I put in the Pores with Powdered Pigments...
Then I undertrained it.... Gave it some interest using lighter and Darker ( stripes ). Bands....
Then just an Overglaze with the tone that seem to work best with the Areas in the Dinning Room and Outside of Door....

After I finished, the Painter waited Two Days then applied Two coats of Satin Oil Varnish.... The picture was taken before the Varnish.. That's why it's so Blotchy. Turpentine is Very Shinny in my Glaze Mix...


Michael Tust


----------

